# Greetings to all



## Meaux (May 29, 2012)

[/U]

Hello everyone 

I'm new here so please be patient with me and do not count off for 
spelling or grammer. 

My main interest is learning to repair small engines. I enjoy working 
on lawn mowers, small outboards, chainsaws, tillers and such. 

I presently have a Macculloch mini Mac 130 torn to pieces looking
for the reason I have no spark. I'm tearing into the magneto today.
Wish me luck. Any advice will be appreciated.

Regards,

Meaux


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Wondering if you tried a new plug before tearing it apart? Even if the plug looks OK, it can have a short in the plug. Did you check the gap between the flywheel/coil? Gap should be .010. A business card works well for this. Not sure how much luck you will have with finding parts for a McCulloch. 

Welcome to both of you.


----------

